# Mon imac ne lit plus les DVD



## pouli (16 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, mon imac ne lit plus les DVD. Lorsque j'en insère un, il tourne un moment puis est recraché au bout de quelques secondes. Il n'apparaît donc pas du tout sur le finder.
Aucun problème avec les CD audio que j'importe très souvent dans itunes, le problème est uniquement avec les DVD que j'utilise quasiment jamais.

Sauriez-vous comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2013)

2 possibilités.... 
- soit le lecteur en empoussiéré (et un bon coup de bombe d'air sec dans la fente devrait résoudre le problème)
- soit le lecteur est en train de mourir et il faudra le changer (c'est plus difficile de lire un DVD qu'un CD, avec des longueurs d'ondes différentes et une finesse de gravure plus importante, donc generalement un lecteur en fin de vie commence par ne plus lire les DVD)


----------



## gmaa (16 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Autre possibilité...
Acheter un lecteur/graveur externe.

Les lecteurs internes ne sont pas d'une "fiabilité" remarquable! 

Les miens ont tous lâchés.


----------



## pouli (16 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
merci pour vos réponses, je vais voir ce que je fais maintenant, avec ça...

bonne journée


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

bonjour,

cela ne peut pas provenir d'un mauvais zonage ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Les lecteurs internes ne sont pas d'une "fiabilité" remarquable!
> 
> Les miens ont tous lâchés.


idem , tous  sauf un

tu verras ce déboire laaaaargement évoqué
un grand classique


----------



## pouli (16 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> cela ne peut pas provenir d'un mauvais zonage ?




Je ne sais pas trop ce que ça signifie, mais ni les films, ni les jeux ne fonctionnent


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2013)

les dvd commerciaux sont " zonés"
( repartition par zones geographiques qui "empêchent" la lecture hors de la zone, sur lecteur reglé sur une autre zone)
on peut changer la zone d'un lecteur mac mais je conseille d'eviter ou d'etre prudent
 car c'est possible mais pas souvent , limité à 5 changements , après c'est fini ca reste sur le 5 è réglage , à vie. 
 (Il existe des bidouilleries pour faire sauter la limite ou dézoner  mais certaines TRES risquées pour le mac)


----------



## pouli (16 Août 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> les dvd commerciaux sont " zonés"
> ( repartition par zones geographiques qui "empêchent" la lecture hors de la zone, sur lecteur reglé sur une autre zone)
> on peut changer la zone d'un lecteur mac mais je conseille d'eviter ou d'etre prudent
> car c'est possible mais pas souvent , limité à 5 changements , après c'est fini ca reste sur le 5 è réglage , à vie.
> (Il existe des bidouilleries pour faire sauter la limite ou dézoner  mais certaines TRES risquées pour le mac)



Donc je pense pouvoir affirmer que mon problème ne vient pas du zonage, comme je disais j'utilise quasiment jamais de DVD sur mon imac, là je voulais ressortir un jeu, et comme ça marchait pas, j'ai essayé avec d'autres DVD (films) et constaté que ça marchait plus non plus ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2013)

Trouve une bombe d'air sec et souffle un bon coup à l'intérieur !


----------

